# Tandem Destination in the Redwoods



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

Got a new tandem and would love to share my ride area with some other tandem teams. I am a guide and as of yet have not had a request to do a ride with any tandem team. We live next Jackson Demonstration State Forest with it's 50,000 acres of uncrowded and unsigned trails that is becoming a world class mtn bike destination.The other really fun ride is the headlands along the ocean,stunning! The tandem is a ECDM 29'er and yes it rocks!


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

Paradise Royale.....go do it! We did it last year on our Fandango...


----------



## Internal14 (Jan 21, 2004)

Meh....the stuff mendobikesprite is talking about puts Paradise Royal to shame. True rippen singletrack under big redwoods deep in the forest. Amazing singletrack to fire road ratio. 


My humble opinion though. 


I've still yet to drag my tandem up to JSF though....gotta do that one of these days. Always on a single.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice offer--thank you, Mendosprite! Not that we can indulge anytime soon...

Enjoy your big bike


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

Ho Ho Ho. I have been San Diego for a week and ripping up the local Tarmac, lots of fun because I live in the moment but I still want to tear up some single track with another tandem team in the woods. Lets GO....


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Mendo, you have tandem with you? Drop by Orange County (Santa Ana Mountains) on your way up. Have Tuesday and Wed semi-available; loosely planning a midnite tandem foray. We could adjust plan to suit.

Barring that, we'll holler next time we get up north of the bay.

Cheers...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mendobikesprite said:


> Got a new tandem and would love to share my ride area with some other tandem teams. I am a guide and as of yet have not had a request to do a ride with any tandem team. We live next Jackson Demonstration State Forest with it's 50,000 acres of uncrowded and unsigned trails that is becoming a world class mtn bike destination.The other really fun ride is the headlands along the ocean,stunning! The tandem is a ECDM 29'er and yes it rocks!


I'm not familiar with this area, but it sounds interesting. We will be out in Sonoma next spring and were looking for some offroad tandem reccomendations, so please PM me with more information.

Thanks!


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes I do! I'll PM you about details


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Just hit you on PM, Mendo


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

OK I'm not the only one saying this. Check the current Bike magazine and bring your tandem!


----------

